# Carboy weight???



## JOESILVA401 (Nov 13, 2012)

Looking into shelving for aging carboys from Lowes; but important factor is each shelve's weight capacity. Can anyone tell me how much a 5 and 6 gallon full carboy weighs?

Thanks!

JS


----------



## UBB (Nov 13, 2012)

Water weighs 8.3lbs per gallon so............


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Nov 13, 2012)

a six gallon full is 66#, as a guess subtract about 10# for a five gallon.


----------



## TonyP (Nov 13, 2012)

Of course that excludes carboy, which adds about 10 lbs for glass.
Tony P.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Nov 13, 2012)

A 5 gallon carboy weighs just over 12# and a 6 gallon weighs right at 13#. The 66# is a 6 gallon carboy full of wine with airlock and bung. Comes in handy having a shipping scale around...lol
Hope this helps.


----------



## Noontime (Nov 13, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> A 5 gallon carboy weighs just over 12# and a 6 gallon weighs right at 13#. The 66# is a 6 gallon carboy full of wine with airlock and bung. Comes in handy having a shipping scale around...lol
> Hope this helps.


 That's good info to have...thanks.


----------



## JOESILVA401 (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks!!!!


----------

